
Ubuntu Deepin Desktop Environment - alexeiz
https://ubuntudde.com/
======
taejavu
I find it baffling that a website who's sole purpose is to present "the most
beautiful desktop environment" would present low resolution, reduced color
screenshots to back the claim.

examples: [https://ubuntudde.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/ubuntudde-l...](https://ubuntudde.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/ubuntudde-launcher.png) [https://ubuntudde.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/ubuntudde-f...](https://ubuntudde.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/ubuntudde-filemanager.png)

There are better screenshots behind the "Digital Assets" nav link, but I
wouldn't have found that, or thought to look there for screenshots if I wasn't
concerned about replies to this comment proving me wrong.

~~~
whalesalad
Desktop environments on Linux is really the most asinine dick swinging contest
I have ever witnessed in my life.

Subscribe to /r/unixporn for a single week and you will be absolutely amazed
at the shit you will learn.

~~~
vijucat
It's 2020. Does the Mac OS allow the user to change the menu bar's color? I
was forced to use a MacBook Air for work a couple of years ago and was shocked
to find that I was forced to use the drab, grey color that was obviously
borrowed from the 1970s Unixes
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRIX](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRIX), for
example) via NeXTSTEP.

I cannot imagine why you would find the joy of configurability an "asinine
dick swinging contest". I find /r/unixporn unpretentious and wholesome. I find
most posts there done out of sheer joy and pride. No one is selling anything
or shilling anything.

~~~
apexalpha
It could be described as a "asinine dick swinging contest" because in their
battle for DE domination they are all hurting the overarching "linux desktop"
community by making sure that every developer would have to support many DE,
window managers, distro's and what not to get a reliable app.

Having one DE emerge as victorious would greatly benefit linux desktops as a
whole, even if it would kill customizability.

~~~
renewiltord
Looking over that subreddit, it doesn't look like a battle for DE domination.
It looks like people showing off their creativity.

~~~
apexalpha
The original I was responding to:

"Desktop environments on Linux is really the most asinine dick swinging
contest I have ever witnessed in my life."

------
kstenerud
My magicbook came with deepin linux installed, but unfortunately they're based
off debian stable, which meant that most of the packages were severely
outdated and unusable for me as a dev environment.

The deepin desktop environment itself was pretty, but janky. The settings
thing (on the right side of the screen) is difficult and unintuitive to
navigate, and scrolling was still buggy when I used it in December (it will
randomly skip sections or just get stuck when you scroll). The other apps felt
similarly unpolished, like they'd put all their energy into the look rather
than the boring stability side of things. In a few years it might be a nice
DE, but it has a long way to go.

I've tried all of the major desktops over the past year in anticipation of
20.04, but I think I'll be moving to KDE once it comes out. It seems to have
the most seamless integration of them all, and still allows me to control
things. I just hope the performance is good.

~~~
nsomaru
Debian stable (buster currently) is my daily driver. I'm quite happy that I
have stable targets of packages to develop against. I'm curious about the type
of work you do that Debian packages are "outdated" and do not enable you to
continue your work.

I've used many different distros but I keep coming back to rock-solid Debian.

~~~
hiq
I guess front-end development is the obvious one. The Node.js version on
Debian Buster is 10.15.2~dfsg-2, while you have 12.16.2 on the official NodeJS
website.

To be fair, OP mentioned that the official packages were often useless, not
the distribution as a whole (you can often install custom packages / binaries,
although it's not nice).

~~~
adar
AFAIK many (most?) Node devs completely ignore the version that comes with
their OS and use something like nvm to manage their Node version(s) anyway.

------
solarengineer
I do wonder if it’s legally acceptable to use the name “Ubuntu” as part of a
different commercial product’s name - especially after acknowledging on the
front page that the name “Ubuntu” has been trademarked by Canonical.

Certainly, section 4 of Canonical’s Intellectual Property Rights Policy [0]
permits such use only if Canonical were to provide written permission to do
so.

I presume they want to use the name until a take down notice arrives from
Canonical and benefit from the brand till that time?

Give that Deepin are a company, I would expect their legal team to either
prevent such misuse or to ensure that the written permission is stated on the
front page.

[0] [https://ubuntu.com/legal/intellectual-property-
policy](https://ubuntu.com/legal/intellectual-property-policy)

Edit: changed “entity “ to “ product”

~~~
resfirestar
Ubuntu Deepin seems to be by an independent developer[1], not the company that
created Deepin.

[1] [https://github.com/arunpyasi](https://github.com/arunpyasi),
[https://ubuntudde.com/ubuntudde-beta-200410-release-
note/](https://ubuntudde.com/ubuntudde-beta-200410-release-note/)

------
smabie
What's the point of creating a new "distro" that just has a different window
manager/desktop environment? Like, what kind of person would spend time doing
that? Maybe that's a little harsh, but these kinds of projects seem completely
pointless. Changing your wm/de doesn't take more than a couple minutes
(including the download time). It might actually be harmful, the world doesn't
need more distros, derivative or otherwise.

~~~
mastrsushi
This is a remix, not a distribution. Nothing more than Ubuntu with a pre-
installed desktop environment. Remixes give users the same benefits installing
yourself provide. But they do so while keeping the oobe that makes distros
like Ubuntu intuitive and competitive.

I do agree the Linux distro ecosystem is a scattered mess. And that negative
diversity of incompatible package managers and display systems goes against
the standardizations that made POSIX dominant to begin with.

When I look at Elementary"OS", I see a branding built on the foundation of
what could simply be Ubuntu Pantheon Remix.

The idea that these hundreds of mini distros is what caused desktop Linux to
fail isn't true though. These projects are nothing more than the IT equivalent
of your friend's mix tape. Or your girlfriend's slightly modified Martha
Stewart recipe she boasts as her own.

------
paxys
Looks like a pretty average Gnome theme with very minor changes from the
default. What's the point of creating an entire distro flavor?

~~~
whalesalad
You are spot on yet at the same time this is about 99% of Linux.

Would love to see us move back towards linux being linux (a kernel) and less
of a need to even 'join' a Distro or pick sides if you will.

You are really picking a package manager and a philosophy on upstream software
... it is unfortunate you're implicitly or inadvertently being forced to pick
about 11,000 other things too.

~~~
qppo
this is missing an "I use arch btw"

Those 11k other things are usually the minimum needed to have a production
ready system that doesn't require you as a user to jump through hoops to
provision and maintain.

~~~
neoberg
You are a sissy if you don't pick the other 11k packages by hand. Just go and
use mac you fanboy. /s

------
hpaavola
I hate all these "most beatiful Linux desktop" things. They all suck. Let's
look at this pic: [https://ubuntudde.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/UbuntuDDE-D...](https://ubuntudde.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/UbuntuDDE-Desktop.png) It showcases the desktop of the
"most beautiful desktop environment".

Either it does not come with a browser installed, or the browser is not added
to that launch bar or they changed the browser icon but not the email client
icon.

As the email client icon highlights, that icon theming does not make anything
more beautiful because a lot of applications do not have an icon which would
fit into the theme.

Network adapter selection, charging status and other things which most are not
constantly interested in are in the middle of the most important UI element.
Put those somewhere so that those are not constantly in my way.

Power button is also right there in the most important UI element. I don't
know how others use their machines, but I'm not constantly pressing the power
button of my computer. Put it somewhere where other unimportant things belong.
And how does a power button, some number thingy and trash can belong to the
same area?

Nothing makes sense. Default gnome and KDE are more beautiful and work better.
Here's the default Ubuntu desktop [https://149366088.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/202...](https://149366088.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/Screenshot-2020-04-11-at-20.07.03.png) Browser icon
looks like browser icon. Icons are beautiful as their original designer
intended. System settings related things like network, battery and power
thingies are moved away from the importan things.

~~~
ColanR
Well, now that you bring up Ubuntu, I wonder if anyone else out there dislikes
its purple & orange color scheme. It might technically be a selection of
compatible colors, but to me it's always looked ugly.

~~~
Moru
I always disliked orange. Not sure if it's because all those old school books
in the 70's that used black and orange for the only colors. But that is the
associations I get from orange. Old school books.

~~~
solstice
Maybe that says more about the books you read or were given to read than about
the color orange

------
lvturner
Looks pretty, but being a bit out of the loop I'd really appreciate a quick
"What's Deepin Desktop Environment?" and why I would want it on the landing
page!

~~~
fludlight
It's a pretty debian-based distro. It's made by a company in Wuhan so
presumably it has great Chinese character integration, and, by extension,
support for other alphabets besides en.

[https://www.deepin.org/en/2020/04/15/deepin-20-beta/](https://www.deepin.org/en/2020/04/15/deepin-20-beta/)

------
jay-anderson
I've used elementary os [1] in the past. This initially looks similar, but
less polished. I hadn't heard of dde [2] before. It'd be nice to explain it on
this page or provide a link.

[1] [https://elementary.io/](https://elementary.io/) [2]
[https://www.deepin.org/en/dde/](https://www.deepin.org/en/dde/)

------
gitgud
Looks interesting, but couldn't this just sit on top of Ubuntu as a
interchangeable desktop environment like KDE, Gnome, Unity etc..?

Why fork the entire OS? ...

~~~
RMPR
It's a common practice in the Ubuntu's world though: Kubuntu, Xubuntu, ... now
UbuntuDDE.

------
DeathArrow
>UbuntuDDE is a Remix flavor of Ubuntu system with Deepin Desktop Environment
(DDE) . UbuntuDDE is a linux distribution based on Ubuntu with the most
beautiful desktop environment.

So by imitating macOS look they got "the most beautiful desktop environment".

I don't get it. If I want macOS, I would run the real deal, either by buying a
Mac or by doing a hackintosh install.

Earlier there were Linux distros trying to imitate Windows XP. That was bad,
too.

I think time wasted and effort would be better spent on inventing something
new or refining some ideas striving to do something better, trying to solve
problems.

I don't get the problem this desktop environment solves. Are they catering to
people who love Macs but don't want to use Macs? That's a rather tiny
population.

Or maybe the problem they tried to solve was Linux having too few desktop
environments.

~~~
RMPR
It's a common practice in the Ubuntu's world to create a new distro just to
change the DE: Kubuntu (KDE), Xubuntu (Xfce I think) , ... and now UbuntuDDE.
It's even encouraged by Ubuntu's maintainers iirc.

------
hakube
\- Install Arch/Debian \- Install Deepin

You'll basically have the same thing.

Be free from GNU+Linux distro fragmentation

------
sandGorgon
From wikipedia, > _The development of deepin is led by China-based Wuhan
Deepin Technology Co., Ltd. The company generates revenue through the sale of
technical support and other services related to it.[12]

The distribution is widely praised for its aesthetics in various reviews,
while also has been criticized for having used a statistical tracking service
in its App Store, which was removed in July 2018. _

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deepin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deepin)

~~~
intopieces
Can someone verify their claims as being Actually Bad and not Bad Because
China? Genuinely curious.

------
arpa
For the most beautiful DE, it's so... meh. It's a shame. Does anyone here
remember Beryl? Now that was mindblowing stuff, still can't wrap my head
around the fact it's dead...

~~~
kitotik
Perhaps wayfire[0] can fill the compiz shaped hole.

[0] [https://wayfire.org/](https://wayfire.org/)

~~~
arpa
It actualy seems like it could! Thanks.

------
valera_rozuvan
[https://github.com/linuxdeepin/dde-file-
manager/tree/develop...](https://github.com/linuxdeepin/dde-file-
manager/tree/develop2.0)

Looking at the source code of one of the critical pieces of that distro, we
can see that it has about 5 active devs (in the past 2 years). To me it looks
like a strong project. Will be interesting to see where it is in 5 years. They
need more presence on the various Linux news/discussion sites.

------
tywkeene
A few years ago I installed FreeBSD on my main machine, and actually used it
for some time (6ish months?).

It was really nice that I could actually google things, and usually come to a
mailing list or the FreeBSD manual for my version of the OS, and then actually
be able to find what I was looking for and _have it work_ (most of the time).

It's the opposite with Linux. Yeah, this is just another "hey lets copy osx
and pretend we're actually doing something real" project, and more than
likely, everything will work fine just like in the standard ubuntu, but it's
still just another fragment in the already overcrowded and starting-to-stink-
from-all-the-dead-projects ecosystem.

I get the freedom to do everything you want, fork this, change that, I get
that 100%, but man it would be nice to have Linux be unified.

------
nnq
_...can it do multiple DPIs on multiple displays?_

This is not eye-candy it's _minimum s I need to get work done!_

This is as low as a bar I can imagine but last time I checked from the
mainstream Linux DEs, only a version of KDE/Plasma (can't stand KDE, so was a
no-go out of the bat) had this.

~~~
ggreer
All Wayland desktop environments can do this. I think every popular distro
besides Ubuntu ships with Wayland as the default now.

------
oliwarner
Can't see any suggestion that this is officially sanctioned or supported by
either trademark holder. Canonical defend the use of "Ubuntu". I would expect
a name change fairly soon.

And using SourceForge in 2020 doesn't fill me with confidence.

------
anongraddebt
Looks quite nice. I switched from ubuntu after getting a 15in macbook last
summer, but will keep my eye on the final Deepin release.

------
cgb223
Am I crazy or does this look a lot like KDE?

~~~
_ZeD_
well, kde can be customize to almost anything, so... sure, maybe this look a
lot like "some" KDE

------
Klonoar
Linux GUIs have a problem understanding the difference between beauty as a
visual attribute and beauty as a functional product. They never have one
without the other.

No, Elementary and Poppin don't count. I wish they did.

------
starky
Linux is never beautiful IMO. There are so few packages out there that
actually have good UI/UX design that you could put whatever DE you want on a
distro and it will still be ugly.

Whenever I use Linux I pretty much always end up right back at running Openbox
because it ends up being one less thing to get in the way.

~~~
eitland
Check out KDE Neon. It is beautiful (unless you are as sensitive to alignment
or typeface issues as I am to lagging ;-)

~~~
sandov
I don't like KDE because I like my UI components to have padding and not look
like this: [https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/images/news2/kde-
plasma-5-16-...](https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/images/news2/kde-
plasma-5-16-desktop-environment-will-bring-completely-revamped-
notifications-526007-3.jpg)

